# RS6 GRILL



## erry (Apr 18, 2006)

hi i've just purchased a 2002 V6 AUDI A6 from a local dealer and i'm thinking of replacing the grill with a RS6 or S6 grill. i'm just wondering if this is possible? if it is possible what kind of modification do i need to do? is it just simply unscrewing and screwing the grill or do i need to buy some hooks for the hood?
thanks in advanced


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: RS6 GRILL (erry)*

This web site has the whole body conversion and you can just get the $222 rs6 grill because yours is a face lift version. I'm not a hundred % that it fits with out everything else you can prolly talk to lltek about that
http://www.lltek.com/A6_DTK_R6_02on_faclft_kit.htm


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: RS6 GRILL (erry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erry* »_hi i've just purchased a 2002 V6 AUDI A6 from a local dealer and i'm thinking of replacing the grill with a RS6 or S6 grill. i'm just wondering if this is possible? if it is possible what kind of modification do i need to do? is it just simply unscrewing and screwing the grill or do i need to buy some hooks for the hood?


The RS6 grill is from the V8 body car. It is a different front end design than the V6. It is definitely NOT a bolt off/on modification. And there are no "hooks" to buy.
The RS6 grill has a 're-bar' (or reinforcement bar) that is part of the grill on the lower section. On the regular V6 bodies, the hood itself serves as the reinforcement.


----------

